# Error 01314



## fchtdf (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello, my problem is the following: I send my ECU to be remapped, when placed back in the car, the car started but the vag-com didn’t recognize the ECU. According to the wiki ROSS-TECH website, the cause could be that the ECU was recently remapped (my case).
When I try to access the ECU trough the VCDS, I get the error “01314” in the module 17 (instruments). If I delete the fault and If I don’t connect the ECU to the VCD, the error does not appear.
When I measured the block 125 it read “Engine 1”, so it seems there is communication between the instruments and the ECU, even more if I consider that the car is running fine, so it seems its just the VCDS is not communicating with the ECU. I'm confused and I wonder if I can get some advise on this issue, thank you very much.
Ushuaia
Tierra del Fuego 
Argentina
VCDS 10.6.4 Fully registred /activated
hexc715-00a8fc-75e2fa-c072f3-anlahh-5e5d


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please post the Auto-Scan from this vehicle.


----------



## fchtdf (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks.
Today I send an autoscan before and after remap.


----------



## fchtdf (Apr 24, 2011)

*Thanks:
The car is used for racing since 2006, so the airbags and ABS modules are disconnected on purpose.*








*I used to get the following errors before the remapping:
*
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206

Friday,18,March,2011,10:53:08:58106

Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 3VWSE49M66M012423 Mileage: 13120km/8152miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AJQ.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 HP
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT 0001 
Coding: 06500
Shop #: WSC 78902 
VCID: 73EE62FA6B33
3VWSE49M66M012423 VWZ7Z0E2289035

2 Faults Found:
17931 - Crash Signal from Airbag Controller: Implausible Signal 
P1523 - 35-00 - - 
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller 
P1649 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 C
Component: CLIMATRONIC C 2.0.0 
Coding: 01000
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 214258B2814F

1 Fault Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 826 F
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V59 
Coding: 05332
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3162A8F2D1AF
3VWSE49M66M012423 VWZ7Z0E2289035

3 Faults Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E4EDF69A25

5 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: DE Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 377696EA3FCB

Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: DE Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: DE Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: DE Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0202 

Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: DE Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 

1 Fault Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
37-00 - Faulty

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


*After remapping i got the following autoscan. Its important to say this is the fourth time i sent the ECU for remapping, but its the first time ive had communication problems between the ECU and the VCDS*

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418

Sunday,24,April,2011,10:09:34:58106

Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 3VWSE49M66M012423 Mileage: 13400km/8326miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 C
Component: CLIMATRONIC C 2.0.0 
Coding: 01000
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 214258B28159

2 Faults Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 826 F
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V59 
Coding: 05332
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3162A8F2D1B9
3VWSE49M66M012423 VWZ7Z0E2289035

5 Faults Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-00 - Faulty
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E4EDF69A33

7 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-00 - Faulty
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: DE Komfortgerát HLO 0004 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 377696EA3FDD

Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: DE Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: DE Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: DE Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0202 

Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: DE Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0202 

2 Faults Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
37-00 - Faulty
01037 - Electric Window Thermal Protection Active; Rear Right 
35-10 - - - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
*I got the following errors before connecting VCDS to ECU:*

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 826 F
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V59 
Coding: 05332
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3162A8F2D1B9
3VWSE49M66M012423 VWZ7Z0E2289035

3 Faults Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications
*The following are the errors i got AFTER trying to access the ECU trough the VCDS:* 

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 826 F
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V59 
Coding: 05332
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3162A8F2D1B9
3VWSE49M66M012423 VWZ7Z0E2289035

5 Faults Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-00 - Faulty
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-00 - No Communications
*The engine works fine., the problem is that the VCDS doesnt recognize the ECU so i cant get logs, faults and errors
sorry for my poor English*


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*simple enough*

the network connection to module 01 is not connected properly 
or 
you have a voltage drop on supply or ground to your ecm , module 01 
or 
both 

get a hi res scope on the network connections , key on engine off ,with VCDS ping module 01 and see what the scope sees at the network connections 
post results if you can .... CAN ....

inadvertently a play on words ... 

or 
the "remapping" introduced an error so your ecm is out to lunch with regards to the network ... 

define "remapping" which is very likely a bad idea


----------



## fchtdf (Apr 24, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help. I disconnected the ECU. Then I connected it again, but the VCDS wouldnt recognize it. I turned the engine on,waited for 30 minutes, and connected the VCDS again. This time the VCDS recognized the ECU. Believe it or not, it worked. Thank you very much for your help!


----------

